

Happyism – The creepy new economics of pleasure (2012) - soneca
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/politics/magazine/103952/happyism-deirdre-mccloskey-economics-happiness

======
visakanv
Can somebody post a quick-and-sketchy summary? Thanks!

